# Porter Cable Framing Nailer FR350B only $99 ??



## ChTidio (Sep 16, 2014)

I have been looking for a framing nailer for a while and I *just* saw that Home Depot has the Porter Cable FR350B for only $99 (they usually have it for $199).

I thin $99 is a great price, but not if the tool is really bad.

Does anyone here have any experience with this particular nailer, good or bad? If so, could they please share it with me?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

ChTidio said:


> I have been looking for a framing nailer for a while and I *just* saw that Home Depot has the Porter Cable FR350B for only $99 (they usually have it for $199).
> 
> I thin $99 is a great price, but not if the tool is really bad.
> 
> ...


i have that one, i put up a wooden fence i guess 300 feet and no problum's and done a few other thing's with it no jam's ect, for that price get it, work's for me


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't have any PC framers.Have Senco framers. Do have quite a few PC finish nailers that have been trouble free for years of daily use.These are older and not made by the same company so take it for what it's worth.
For $99 I may try one myself.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I think it has a lot to do with what you will be using it for. I am not a fan of the newer PC line of tools. I feel they have been taken from a great tool line to an OK tool line. If you plan on framing a couple buildings and really putting it thru a workout then I would suggest an upgrade. For normal HO use it should be fine.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Agree with toolseeker on the newer stuff.A lot has changed with PC


----------



## ChTidio (Sep 16, 2014)

ToolSeeker said:


> I think it has a lot to do with what you will be using it for. I am not a fan of the newer PC line of tools. I feel they have been taken from a great tool line to an OK tool line. If you plan on framing a couple buildings and really putting it thru a workout then I would suggest an upgrade. For normal HO use it should be fine.


No, I do not plan on framing a couple of houses, it will be used for small projects around the house. Sure, you can ask then why do I need a nailer? Well, to add to the collection of tools/toys, even if it's only used a couple of times, right? I have some PC finish (10 - 15 yrs old) and they have served me very well, not sure if they part on the new or the old line.

In any case, I appreciate the thoughtful feedback!


----------



## ChTidio (Sep 16, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. $99 ?? Unless it's totally useless, it's a hard offer to beat.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

honestly. the last 2 models of framing guns from porter cable have been toys. if its light occasional use for a home owner maybe.. but i would never buy it for jobsite use

im guessing that theres a newer model coming out or hd is discontinuing it all together


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

I am certainly not a pro and it does not get everyday use at my house but I remodeled and reframed a large portion of my house with this gun. I really like it and its easy and comfortable to use. Mine is in good shape after the year long project and I look to use it again when I frame out my garage. I have two of their nailers (I have the finish nailer as well) and I like both of them.

I wish I would have only paid $100 dollars for it!


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Beat the hell out of mine for some time. Eventually a hole in the body of the thing itself costing more to fix than to. Uh a new gas powered nailer! Ron


----------



## ChTidio (Sep 16, 2014)

woodworkbykirk said:


> honestly. the last 2 models of framing guns from porter cable have been toys. if its light occasional use for a home owner maybe.. but i would never buy it for jobsite use
> 
> im guessing that theres a newer model coming out or hd is discontinuing it all together


Thanks. Can you recommend another low-priced alternative nailer, for "occasional" use?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the rigid framing gun goes on sale every once and a while


----------



## ChTidio (Sep 16, 2014)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the rigid framing gun goes on sale every once and a while


Thank you. It turns out the PC one for $99 is not available on-line, or in any of the Home Depot stores around me, anyway 

I have seen many adds for framing nailers by Campbell Hausfeld, Numark, Freeman, etc. that are in the $90-$130 range, but I've heard nothing but horror stories about all of them, so I may have to bite the bullet, spend a bit more (about double) and get a brand name one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hitachi is what I bought recently---I now have two of them---they are reasonably priced --so far I'm pleased--time will tell--mine get some rough usage.

I've had two others over the years---A Senco---and an older PC--both out of production now.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a Ridgid have had it it about 9 years with no problems and have really given it a workout. I also have an old Campbell Hausfield and a newer DeWalt and I almost always grab the Ridgid.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

PC is for the home owner. i would waist my money on on any PC for any of the guns i need. there cheapand i really wouldnt except them to hold up. but for a weekend warrior, well thats different.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

occasional use. the one i got from harbor freight from like 13yrs ago still works fine for me today, and it has done lots of nailing.... the ones HF sells today are newer models than what i have...... but these are about the same price as what you saw.....


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

I've had some PC air products for a couple of years now; Finish nailer 250C, brad 200C and stapler 150C. They get occasional use as home owner / amateur woodworker. They've built several outside projects, (chicken wire on garden beds, and similar with stapler), several utility projects, (like garage and shed shelving with brad nailer for the shelves on the frame), and several fine furniture projects, (finish nailer for some trim).

Have had no significant issues with anything. The small plastic guard on the 'bump' for the brad nailer did come off, though it had gotten stuck on something and I'd kind of forced it. I think PC is probably perfectly fine for light to medium duty work. Maybe even more.

My main criteria for selection was the price / quality tradeoff in so far as I could assess it. HD seems to typically run deals on the small compressor and a couple of the tools as well as on the tools separately. Recollection fades, but I think I saved about $100 off usual price when I'd gotten original compressor with two of the tools included.


----------

